
This Place Is Pryson - Petiver
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n10/mary-wellesley/this-place-is-pryson
======
ThinkingGuy
The History of English Podcast has a good episode covering the Ancrene Wisse:

[https://historyofenglishpodcast.com/2017/12/02/episode-103-s...](https://historyofenglishpodcast.com/2017/12/02/episode-103-solitary-
confinement/)

------
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190530014613/https://www.lrb.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190530014613/https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n10/mary-
wellesley/this-place-is-pryson)

